# [OT Humor] Human brain vs. Linux

## b10m

http://punto-informatico.it/forum/pol.asp?mid=556826

certo che se gli utenti sono tutti cosi' gentoo ha poche possibilita' di fare strada   :Laughing: 

----------

## akiross

ajajajaj  :Very Happy: 

i casi sono 2:

1. o quello e' Tonto senza la U davanti

2. o spera di risolvere i problemi con la bacchetta magica  :Very Happy: 

asdasdlolol

grazie per questi post divertenti, anche se non se ne dovrebbero aprire troppi  :Neutral: 

ciauz!

----------

## Danilo

 *akiross wrote:*   

> ajajajaj 
> 
> i casi sono 2:
> 
> 1. o quello e' Tonto senza la U davanti
> ...

 

Opto per la prima: quella scheda funziona una meraviglia.

Ed e' pure riconosciuta  :Shocked:  da Mdk.

Un trollone?

 :Question: 

----------

## silian87

La mia AC97 integrata funzionava benissimo, fin da mandrake 9.0!

----------

## Sparker

Sarà anche che con windows ci arrivi da solo, ma se qualcosa non va sono cavoli amari.

E' impossibile capire il perchè.

----------

## hardskinone

Persone cosi e' meglio che restino dove sono.

----------

## silian87

Ben detto!

Un bel posto dove potrebbero stare e' quello descritto dal tuo avatar, ad esempio   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cloc3

 *hardskinone wrote:*   

> Persone cosi e' meglio che restino dove sono.

 

Eppure sono proprio quelli a cui bisogna provare a spiegare Linux. Anche se non lo meritano.

E si può fare con una certa tranquillità, perchè Linux oramai ha le spalle larghe e sta diventando sempre di più a prova di stupido (pensate a me).

----------

## Mithrandir81

Non ha tutti i torti, non ha tutte le ragioni.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Non è un sistema monolitico come Windows, te lo devi costruore secondo le esigenze. E magari avere un pò d'infarinatura Unix non fa certamente male.
> 
> 

 

Certo che se anche gli "esperti" stessero attenti a quello che dicono... 

Linux E' MONOLITICO...è il motivo per cui Tanenbaum (o come si scrive lui, non ho voglia di cercare il libro di Architettura dei Computer) e Linus se la son litigata tanto...

La verità sta nel mezzo.

----------

## PXL

che cosa starebbe a significare (sistema MONOLITICO)???

----------

## Geps

 *hardskinone wrote:*   

> Persone cosi e' meglio che restino dove sono.

 

purtroppo non credo si possa dire così.

persone come lui ce ne sono a bizzeffe (il 98 % di chi usa un pc?) e come ha detto cloc3, è a loro che va spiegato linux.

In quel forum ho dovuto cliccare non so quanti post per leggere uno che dicesse l'unica cosa sensata ("non è windows, non puoi aspettarti che abbia gli stessi tool di windows").

Se linux dovrà entrare nella scuola e nella pubblica amministrazione (e io me lo aguro di cuore) un esperto di linux non sarà valutato solo in base alla sua capacità di usare e configurare un sistema linux, ma anche da come è capace di insegnarlo.

Ci vuole un mare di pazienza però   :Sad: Last edited by Geps on Mon Mar 08, 2004 10:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## b10m

```

man monolitico

```

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

a parte gli scherzi, lascio la spiegazione tecnica a chi e' piu' tecnico

http://linux.html.it/guida/guida_linux24.htm

----------

## PXL

c'é da dire che PI sembra un'asilo... non sanno che altro fare che discutere se é meglio linux o windows... gente che parla, e sparla contro windows, ma che non sa riconoscere che senza windows forse adesso non farebbe nemmeno l'informatico... bah...

----------

## Naspe

Raga, io conosco bene Windows, molto bene, sono certificato Micro$oft... 

Sto imparando a conoscere anche linux il meglio che posso, mi sto impegnando molto, e sono sicuro che chi frequenta questo forum lo puo confermare...

Io non mi sento di dare torto a quello li del post. Per una persona che il compiuter lo vede come uno strumento di lavoro, lavoro inteso come uno che usa un programma e conosce a perfezione solo quello, e di svago, svago inteso come guardarsi il film o navigare o scaricare la musia e farsi il suo bel cd oppure giocare linux a parer mio non è ancora adatto.

Windows tra tutti i suoi immensi difetti, ha il pregio che il 90% delle volte attacchi/installi qualcosa e questo funziona alla prima. C'è il manuale della periferica, UNO solo, ti leggi quello e il gioco è fatto. Non ditemi che con Linux è uguale. Minimo ti devi leggere 5 pagne di man e altrettanti how-to prima di far piu o meno funzionare qualcosa.

Io adoro Linux. Per me è uno stimolo costante. Ma io adoro smanettare, andare a vedere il perchè e il percome...

Il problema principale di Linux è, IMHO, che raramente qualcosa funziona alla prima. Secondo me l'ideale sarebbe l'immediatezza di Windows unita alla possibilità di configurare e addattare alle proprie esigenze le cose caratteristica di Linux. Mi spiego. Sarebbe fantastico se un programa funzionasse alla prima con funzionalità base, magari anche limitate, ma che funzionasse. Se poi smanettandoci fai casino e nn funzia più... Bè cazzi tuoi (scusate il francesismo) la prossima volta stai piu atento a dove tocchi  :Smile: 

Questa è la mia umile opinione. Io me ne batto il belino (altro francesismo) se il PC non funzia per chi sa quanto xchè nn sono riuscito a configurarlo... In casa ho 5 PC... Uno che va c'è sempre!!!  :Smile:  MA una persona che ha 1 solo PC non sempre puo permettersi di lasciarlo inattivo per giorni, se non settimane...

Ciao e grazie dell'attenzione.

----------

## ^Sporting^

devo dire che xo' su questo nn ha tutti i torti... *	Certo che se Mandrake è user-friendly...di LordCasco del 08/03/04 wrote:*   

> ma linux sembra fatto apposta per aumentare la vendita di farmaci contro il mal di fegato.

   :Laughing:   :Wink: 

ma e' anche il bello del PSLVQECBC (Perche' Semplificarsi La Vita Quando E' Cosi' Bello Complicarsela).

Bye!

----------

## b10m

 *Naspe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il problema principale di Linux è, IMHO, che raramente qualcosa funziona alla prima.

 

Senza offese ma... sicuro che sia un problema di linux?

----------

## MyZelF

Quello che penso a proposito di questi confronti, l'ho detto qui.

----------

## Naspe

 *b10m wrote:*   

>  *Naspe wrote:*   
> 
> Il problema principale di Linux è, IMHO, che raramente qualcosa funziona alla prima. 
> 
> Senza offese ma... sicuro che sia un problema di linux?

 

Allora: Con Windows mi funzia tutto alla prima, con Linux no. Ne consegue che il problema sia con l'utilizzo di Linux no??????

Altro esempio: Una niubba (la mia ragazza) con Windows riesce a fare un sacco di cose AUTONOMAMENTE, installare il programmino x il cell, masterizzare, installare webcam/fotocamera digitale, guardare i film ecc ecc... Il mio PC con Linux è gia tanto se riesce a far partire un filmato dettandole tutta la riga del comando di mplayer... Secondo te sara un problema suo o di Linux????????

Terzo esempio:  Avevo fatto un disegnino ma qui nn si possono postare immagini se nn erro...

Con ciò nn voglio minimizzare la fantasticità di Linux... Solo che nn mi sembra corretto deridere uno che nn riesce a farlo funzionare... Siamo ai livelli del post dell'altra volta... Se poi alla difficolta aggiungiamo un bel RTFM siamo apposto...

----------

## Danilo

 *Naspe wrote:*   

> C'è il manuale della periferica, UNO solo, 

 

Che sapendo di parlare ad un UTonto e' pure breve.

Dice poche cose del tipo inserisci la spina, accendi il modem e ti appare il quadratino...  Ovvio esagero, ma il mio speedtouch e' proprio cosi'...

Dici bene il 90% delle volte funziona tutto, diciamo pure un 95%.

Che culo che hai se capiti in quel 5%.   :Confused: 

Il manuale non ti dice nulla, l'help in linea ti fa 4 domande del tipo:

Ti sei ricordato di accendere l'interruttore? Poi non restano che i vari bottoni/settaggi/semplicissimi da pigiare uno dopo l'altro sperando nel miracolo.

Il piu' delle volte smadonni che non finziona niente. Hai presente il plug'nplay in quel 5%, perche' una volta lo si chiamava plug and pray?  :Confused: 

E mi fermo qui...

Ciao...

Win va bene se inizi,

Mdk va bene se cambi,

dopo sono gabbie.

PS: aproposito (auto-pubblicita') qualcuno mi da una mano con opengl, qualche post + su (o giu' - dipende).

----------

## alexerre

posso dire una cosa sola: IHMO Linux ti fa capire che cos'e' un calcolatore, windows no!

Onere e gloria a windows per aver regalato il sogno dell'informatica a tutti...Ma tutto nasce da lui: nasce da UNIX...Questa e' informatica

My 2 cents =)

----------

## Naspe

Raga, forse non si è capito, io sono pienamente d'accordo che WinSUKS!!!

Solo non sono daccordo di pigliare per il culo un poveraccio che nn è in grado di usare Linux.

----------

## b10m

 *Naspe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Solo non sono daccordo di pigliare per il culo un poveraccio che nn è in grado di usare Linux.

 

Spero che per "poveraccio" non intendi quello che ha postato su P.I.

Cmq riguardo al discorso di prima secondo me la differenza e' che su linux quando lanci un comando/applicazione devi sapere cosa fare, se non lo sai devi studiare. Su win anche mio nonno e' capace di avviare un IIS ma poi COME funziona?

----------

## Geps

 *Naspe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il problema principale di Linux è, IMHO, che raramente qualcosa funziona alla prima. Secondo me l'ideale sarebbe l'immediatezza di Windows unita alla possibilità di configurare e addattare alle proprie esigenze le cose caratteristica di Linux. Mi spiego. Sarebbe fantastico se un programa funzionasse alla prima con funzionalità base, magari anche limitate, ma che funzionasse. Se poi smanettandoci fai casino e nn funzia più... Bè cazzi tuoi (scusate il francesismo) la prossima volta stai piu atento a dove tocchi 

 

guarda, sono effettivamente d'accordo.

La prima cosa che pensai provando knoppix fu: "Ma perchè una mandrake o una RedHat non hanno un sistema di riconoscimento dell'hardware del genere, da eseguire magari la prima installazione e basta?"

Sono sicuro che una cosa simile arriverà, i cosidetti utonti sono la fetta di mercato principale e linux dovrà farci i conti prima o poi.

Per il discorso "manuali win / manuali linux": io sono convinto che la gente non voglia leggere manuali, e windows ne è la prova. Windows ha bene o male una guida in linea che scommetto nessun "utonto" (ma estendiamo pure agli utenti in generale) ha mai sfiorato. Leggere manuale = studiare, e parecchia gente di studiare ha paura.

oppure

Leggere manuale = perdita di tempo, tanto basta smanettare. Peccato che a smanettare inutilmente (o dannosamente) si perde più tempo che a leggere e fare per bene.

Come si spiega questo alla gente che crede che "con 2 click sei su internet"?

----------

## Gavrila

ormai e' qualche anno che mi diletto con linux e a fasi alterne e' l'unico sistema operatvio presente sul mio pc.

Devo dire che a me quello la' non mi e' sembrato particolarmente deficiente. Il problema qui e' di natura diversa: linux e' un SO da paura, ma OBIETTIVAMENTE non e' pronto per l'uso domestico.

Ogni giorno noi utenti di questo SO compiamo operazioni niente affatto banali per far andare qualcosa. Se per es dopo aver installato mandrake il livello del mixer e' a 0 NON e' colpa dell'utente, e considerando che l'utente potrebbe/dovrebbe essere mia nonna, e' impensabile che si debba preoccupare del volume del mixer a meno che al primo avvio non compaia un avviso che indichi questa possibilita'. Ora si puo' rispondere che mia nonna non installa nemmeno windows: vero. Ma da mia nonna il salto non e' al "linux geek", ma gradualmente si passa attraverso utenze via via piu' recettive. E' altresi' vero che se, come detto prima, win nel 95% dei casi funziona a prima botta, siamo di fronte a un fatto MERITORIO e non da denigrare. Il punto e' si puo' fare altrettanto con linux? si e no ma non e' piu' colpa dell'utente se nel kernel di base di una distro non sono messi i moduli di TUTTE le periferiche di cui sono disponibili i driver. 

Ora sono un po' stanco, e credo che il mio discroso sia cominciato a diventare un po' confuso; saluti  :Smile: 

----------

## Naspe

 *b10m wrote:*   

> Spero che per "poveraccio" non intendi quello che ha postato su P.I. 
> 
> 

 

Io intendevo proprio lui...

----------

## randomaze

 *Gavrila wrote:*   

> E' altresi' vero che se, come detto prima, win nel 95% dei casi funziona a prima botta, siamo di fronte a un fatto MERITORIO e non da denigrare. Il punto e' si puo' fare altrettanto con linux? si e no ma non e' piu' colpa dell'utente se nel kernel di base di una distro non sono messi i moduli di TUTTE le periferiche di cui sono disponibili i driver. 

 

Credo che Knoppix nel 95% dei casi funzioni a prima botta  :Smile: 

Detto questo, preciso che se forse sarebbe quantomeno azzardato mettere gentoo nel PC di chiunque (ma non troppo azzardato... magari GRP e senza etc-update  :Wink:  ) non é vero che con Windows tutto funziona, o almeno non lo era con i 9x dove spesso c'erano incompatibilità e menate strane. Solo che, seguendo il meccanismo dei disegnini gli utenti più smaliziati riuscivano (a volte) a sistemare. Ma senza capire il "come".

Poi io so di essere un'attimo differente (nel senso che mi piace smanettare e cercare i problemi piuttosto che reinstallare, non nel senso che ho tre occhi e quattro mani) ma ognuno ha un hobby  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Ferdinando

 *Gavrila wrote:*   

> Devo dire che a me quello la' non mi e' sembrato particolarmente deficiente. Il problema qui e' di natura diversa: linux e' un SO da paura, ma OBIETTIVAMENTE non e' pronto per l'uso domestico.

 

Sono d'accordo sulla prima affermazione, non sulla seconda: anche io penso non fosse un deficiente, ma solo un allocco tra i tanti che sentono dire in giro "Linux e` bello", se lo installano perche' cosi' sono alla moda, e scelgono mandrake perche' infarcita di luser-interfaces. Ma non sono d'accordo che Linux sia difficile o inadatto all'uso domestico: pensa che ho impiegato ore a spiegare ad un tizio quali pulsantini premere per masterizzare con Nero, solo perche' non riusciva a capire perche' per continuare un cd multisessione la procedura fosse diversa dall'iniziarlo. Ci vuole pazienza e autocontrollo.

Secondo me molta gente semplicemente non capisce che l'informatica e` una scienza - o un'arte   :Wink:   - di tipo prettamente tecnico, e che non e' possibile pensare di mettere mano su cose complesse senza avere alcuna conoscenza di base. Le interfacce grafiche non sono necessariamente facili! In Windows configurare la scheda di rete richiede una procedura ad interfacce grafiche, ma e` possibile farlo senza conoscere cos'e` un indirizzo IP??? In sintesi - mi sto dilungando un po' troppo... - anche Linux e` facile da usare, se si usano i sw adatti: e` molto piu' difficile da installare ed amministrare, perche' se un amministratore e` incapace si vede subito.

my 2 cents

----------

## randomaze

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Solo che, seguendo il meccanismo dei disegnini gli utenti più smaliziati riuscivano (a volte) a sistemare. Ma senza capire il "come".

 

All'insegna del "Disimparare ciò che hai imparato" su OS news è comparso un articolo dove spiegano che la linea di comando é l'interfaccia più facile per Zia Tillie (la versione USA della calinga di Voghera).

----------

## bsolar

Permettetemi di spezzare una lancia in favore di quell'utente che evidentemente non ha ancora l'esperienza necessaria per risolvere i problemi che possono sorgere con Linux e probabilmente non ha il tempo o la pazienza per imparare tutto ciò.

Il problema principale secondo me è causato dalla monocultura windows e conseguente imbarazzo quando ci si ritrova confrontati con qualcosa di diverso (il che non è necessariamente una colpa dell'utente, anzi).

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Come ha detto bsolar a parte quello che dice almeno ci prova veramente a installare linux non come chi parla e non ha mai provato. E alla fine dice che si vuole riuscire... per me e' gia' un buon inizio.

----------

## Mithrandir81

Allora detta in maniera molto semplicistica e approssimativa...le due trincee opposte sono quella capeggiata (che paroloni) da Tanenbaum (il cui libro di Architettura dei Computer mi son dovuto smazzare...cmq non è un libro che ha a che fare con lo sviluppo di sistemi operativi) combattente dell'architettura S.O. a microkernel, contro quella guidata da Linus per il kernel monolitico.

Probabilmente ora diventerò un po' impreciso, se ne sparo qualcuna correggetemi cmq, la differenza sostanziale stà nella progettazione del sistema operativo in vari piccoli kernel che si occupano specificatamente di un compito, di una parte delle funzioni (di solito stesso microkernel = funzioni accomunate da strette relazioni interne) che l'intero sistema deve svolgere...contro un unico kernel che si occupa di tutta la gestione della macchina (come Linux)...attenzione il fatto che al kernel si possano aggiungere e togliere moduli non significa che il kernel non sia monolitico...il kernel è sempre uno ed è quello che si occupa della gestione di tutto il sistema...

In sostanza il vantaggio della struttura a tanti microkernel è l'elevatissima scalabilità del sistema...

"ma anche Linux è scalabile, posso farlo girare su una macchina stupidissima con un minimo di funzioni di base" direte voi. 

Certo ma nel caso del microkernel la "filosofia" che c'è dietro è molto più profonda, la struttura a microkernel oltre ad un'alta scalabilità garantisce anche un'elevata affidabilità dovuta alla quasi totale (quasi perchè interazioni devono cmq esserci)  indipendenza tra i vari piccoli-kernel (quasi dei piccoli sistemi operativi) che operano singolarmente nel loro ambito interfacciandosi in qualche modo con gli altri...questo, detto in maniera abbastanza semplice, garantisce lo strettissimo contenimento degli errori, senza inficiare le altre parti del sistema...il chè è utile nel funzionamento di sistemi mission-critical...

Linux invece si basa su un kernel monolitico...espressamente sviluppato da Linus così, semplicemente perchè, non è dedicato a quel tipo di sistemi, la sua affidabilità è da ricercarsi nella buona programmazione, nel fatto che sia OpenSource e in continuo miglioramento e sviluppo...oltretutto ricordando che Linux è nato in casa sua, come suo hobby...non come risultato di un Progetto già ben in mente del suo creatore...più o meno le parole di Linus nei confronti di Tanenbaum suonavano così: "Si, il mio sistema limita in qualche modo l'architettura della macchina che c'è sotto, non andrà su alcuni tipi di macchine, non ha l'elevata affidabilità di un sistema a microkernel, ma è un sistema che ho fatto io a casa mia per il mio particolare computer, è nato così...non pensando ad una battaglia senza quartiere contro la filosofia del microkernel"

----------

## -YoShi-

 *Naspe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io non mi sento di dare torto a quello li del post. Per una persona che il compiuter lo vede come uno strumento di lavoro, lavoro inteso come uno che usa un programma e conosce a perfezione solo quello, e di svago, svago inteso come guardarsi il film o navigare o scaricare la musia e farsi il suo bel cd oppure giocare linux a parer mio non è ancora adatto.
> 
> 

 

Bhè per giocare si può sempre comprare un X-box (magari con linux sopra  :Smile:  così ci guarda i film ecc..  :Rolling Eyes:  )

 *Naspe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Windows tra tutti i suoi immensi difetti, ha il pregio che il 90% delle volte attacchi/installi qualcosa e questo funziona alla prima. C'è il manuale della periferica, UNO solo, ti leggi quello e il gioco è fatto. Non ditemi che con Linux è uguale. Minimo ti devi leggere 5 pagne di man e altrettanti how-to prima di far piu o meno funzionare qualcosa.
> 
> 

 

Bhè non sempre questo è vero, io sto ancora cercando di capire perchè con linux riesco ad avere il fastwrite sulla mia Radeon attivo mentre con windows no... e se ti faccio vedere "il Manuale" con la M maiuscola (Era tanto voluminoso che l'ho messo sulla libreria per sostenere "Il Signore Degli Anelli" e "Java 2.0" sennò non stavano in piedi...  :Wink:  ) mezza pagina in 15 lingue con 2 foto dello slot AGP e della scheda... 

 *Naspe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il problema principale di Linux è, IMHO, che raramente qualcosa funziona alla prima. Secondo me l'ideale sarebbe l'immediatezza di Windows unita alla possibilità di configurare e addattare alle proprie esigenze le cose caratteristica di Linux. Mi spiego. Sarebbe fantastico se un programa funzionasse alla prima con funzionalità base, magari anche limitate, ma che funzionasse. Se poi smanettandoci fai casino e nn funzia più... Bè cazzi tuoi (scusate il francesismo) la prossima volta stai piu atento a dove tocchi 
> 
> 

 

E' proprio perchè non sempre funziona "tutto alla prima" che scatta quel qualcosa che ti fa imparare a farla funzionare... 

La fortuna di M$ è stata il fatto che la gente ha poca voglia di sbattersi, ho leggersi quella paginetta di mini-guida che spiega come fare. Perchè si ha fretta, si ha solo un pc, si ha paura di fare cacchiate...ecc...

M$ è diverso, perchè sei confortato dal sistema "stabile"   :Rolling Eyes: 

che apparentemente funziona sempre... 

Paragonare M$ e linux, è come avere un maglione caldo già fatto e, un gomitolo di lana e 2 aghi (anche se non è sempre vero..perchè la mia prima linux box una Suse 8.1 si è installata meglio che windows e, a quei tempi linux pensavo fosse una storpiatura del Linus di Charlie Brown   :Rolling Eyes: ) 

Solo che adesso ...tornando al fastwrite, non ho ancora trovato un forum ( M$ ) dove qualcuno mi abbia detto: "guarda, devi fare così, e così..."

Qui invece riesco ad avere la risposta che mi serve non solo dall'utente che ha 1k post, ma anche da quello che ha 10 post (e che non aveva mai visto linux prima di quei 10 ) che ha avuto il mio problema, e l'ha risolto prima di me.

P.S. Scusa Naspe se ti ho quotato spesso  :Smile: 

----------

## BlueRaven

 *Geps wrote:*   

> Leggere manuale = perdita di tempo, tanto basta smanettare. Peccato che a smanettare inutilmente (o dannosamente) si perde più tempo che a leggere e fare per bene.
> 
> Come si spiega questo alla gente che crede che "con 2 click sei su internet"?

 

Senza entrare nel merito della discussione - personalmente, credo che ognuno è libero di farsi del male come vuole  :Smile:  - questo, secondo me, è un punto importante.

Sento spesso dire che il PC è come un elettrodomestico... bene, per far funzionare un qualunque elettrodomestico è obbligatorio leggersi il manuale a corredo, a meno di non voler pagare il tecnico che venga a installare e spiegare.

Qualcuno di voi sarebbe tanto audace da mettere a lavare la sua maglietta più bella nella lavatrice nuova fiammante senza minimamente preoccuparsi di sapere come si impostano i programmi? Non credo.

E allora qualcuno mi spiega, una buona volta, perché questo discorso non deve valere per il PC e tutto quanto ci gira intorno?

Di solito, io uso questa argomentazione e, a quanto ho visto, pare funzionare.  :Wink: 

----------

